# BFP at 17 DPO!



## Summersun02

My husband and I were trying for baby #3. We entered our 2 nd month trying. I charted my temp. We also used pre seed. I started testing everyday at 10 dpo. I skipped testing on 16 dpo. I tested yesterday and got my BFP! 4 times lol. Did anyone else get negatives until after their missed period? Baby dust to all!!

Due May 4th 2014!
 



Attached Files:







20130828_184432.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 62


----------



## Bump4Me2013

Congrats hun! :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

I didn't get my BFP until AF was 2 days late and I'm due on the 3rd May 2014 :happydance:


----------



## StrongerDust

How many days past your missed period were you before you got your BFP? Congrats! :D


----------



## Summersun02

StrongerDust said:


> How many days past your missed period were you before you got your BFP? Congrats! :D

I was 3 days late before I got my bfp. I tested on day 14 and 15 dpo and got bfn.


----------



## Mrs HM

Hi Hun, congrats on your BFP! Wishing you and bean a H&H 9 months.

With my first I too got bfn's from 10dpo and only got a bfp the day after AF was due.


----------



## CharCharxxx

Congratulations!! X x


----------



## Bump4Me2013

Congrats! HnH9mos :happydance:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations on your BFP! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## saveme

:happydance:Congrats!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

I was 7 days late before I got a faint positive with my son


----------



## hakunamatata

*Congratulations!!*

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/congrats_zpsf2f53271.gif


----------

